#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-10-31
<CasW> Hoe kan ik ook alweer in code de traceback van een error opvragen, de gewone complete errormessage?
<CasW> *python
<Ronnie> voor iedereen die Ubuntu developer summit keynote wil zien: http://video.ubuntu.com/live/
<Ronnie> video is online
<CasW> Ah, gevonden.
<DhrElien> hallo, ik heb een vraag over de nieuwe ubuntu 11.10
<CasW> Vertel?
<DhrElien> Ik werk met Compiz en de desktop cube, dit heeft steeds vlot gedraaid op mijn laptop. Maar sinds de nieuwe ubuntu kan ik geen vensters meer verplaatsen van bureaublad, de animatie loopt perfect, het venster 'plooit' naar het volgende bureaublad,, maar als de animatie gedaan is spring mijn venster plots terug naar mijn eerste bureaublad is alles nog zoals het was.
<CasW> Dat zal aan Unity liggen; is waarschijnlijk niets aan te doen
<CasW> (Tenzij iemand hier de oplossing weet?)
<DhrElien> hmm, dat vermoede ik al, maar bij de vorige versie, die ik oor met unity draaide was dit geen enkel probleem
<DhrElien> was is eigenlijk het exacte verschil tussen compiz en unity?
<commandoline> DhrElien: je zou het nog even in #ubuntu-nl kunnen proberen, dat is eigenlijk voor ondersteuning van Ubuntu bedoeld.
<DhrElien> dat weet ik maar de chat is tijdleijk offline
<commandoline> /join #ubuntu-nl
<DhrElien> kan ik compiz draaien zonder unity?
<commandoline> dat is mogelijk, maar dan ben je vrijwel meteen je complete werkomgeving zoals je die gewend bent kwijt.
<commandoline> het eigenlijk 'antwoord' is dat Unity er gewoon niet op gemaakt is om met de desktop cube samen te werken.
<DhrElien> ik heb vroeger nog met andere 'docks' gewerkt zoals unity overkomt
<DhrElien> en waarom niet?
<commandoline> dat is een beslissing geweest van de ontwikkelaars van Ubuntu
<commandoline> je kan wel besluiten om een andere werkomgeving, zoals de standaard GNOME 3, XFCE of KDE te gebruiken
<DhrElien> wat is het verschil tussen unity en compiz?
<commandoline> maar dat is nogal een overstap
<commandoline> hmm, je hebt GNOME, KDE etc.
<commandoline> GNOME heeft twee 'interfaces' (iig 2 bekende)
<DhrElien> heb vroeger nog geexperimenteers met xfce, en blackbox ofzo
<commandoline> Gnome Shell en Unity
<commandoline> een onderdeel van alle pakketten is de 'window manager'.
<commandoline> KDE heeft bijv. kwin
<commandoline> en Gnome heeft er meerdere, maar de zolangzamerhand meest gebruikte is compiz
<commandoline> compiz is overigens verplicht voor Unity
<commandoline> geen idee of het mogelijk is om gnome shell of 'unity 2d' te gebruiken zonder compiz
<commandoline> misschien dat wel
<DhrElien> contradictorisch niet?
<commandoline> nee, want je moet dus als je van compiz afwilt veranderen van window manager
<commandoline> en dus automatisch van Unity 3d afstappen (de standaard in Ubuntu)
<DhrElien> en waarom mag/kan de desktop cube dan niet meer?
<commandoline> (17:19:41) commandoline: dat is een beslissing geweest van de ontwikkelaars van Ubuntu
<commandoline> met name het canonical design team geloof ik. Ze vinden het prima als vrijwilligers de desktop cube ondersteunen, maar dat doen ze zelf niet.
<DhrElien> bestaat er een truckske om bijde harmonieus te laten samenwerken?
<DhrElien> want de cube draait mooi bij mij, maar de vensters gaan niet over en weer.
<commandoline> http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/ <- zo kon het blijkbaar in natty, maar geen idee of het onder oneiric ook werkt
<DhrElien> ik denk dat het zo draaide bij mij onder 11.4
<commandoline> het punt is dat er dus nogal wat veranderd is sinds de laatste Ubuntuversie
<commandoline> en dat de desktop cube voor zover ik weet nu alleen nog maar een vrijwilligersprojectje is.
<commandoline> (iig, de ondersteuning ervan in Unity)
<DhrElien> ik heb nog een probleempje eingelijk sinds 11.10. Ik gebruik ook een expose om van venster te wisselen door met mijn muis naar de linker onderhoek van mijn scherm te gaan. Het is mij opgevallen dat deze functie soms niet werkt, doch mijn laptop smooth liep op dat moment.
<commandoline> hmm, geen idee.
<commandoline> nogmaals, /join #ubuntu-nl
<commandoline> daar kunnen ze je beter helpen ;)
<leoquant> hmm
<tiempjuuh> ;help
<RobinJ> iemand hier ervaring met Vala?
<commandoline> RobinJ: hangt ervan af hoever je er mee bent
<RobinJ> .... hoe ver? nog nergens, daarom net :p
 * commandoline heeft er wel eens een proefprogrammatje in geschreven
<RobinJ> is het het waard om er mee te beginnen? of is het doodingewikkeld?
<commandoline> Hangt ervan  af: waar wil je het voor gebruiken? En ken je al andere talen?
<commandoline> doodingewikkeld is het niet, iig
<RobinJ> ik ken C# en VB (.NET, niet Mono), javascript, html, css, php, basis sql, basis python, ...
<RobinJ> ooit aan C++ begonnen maar dat is horror :p
<Snicksie> RobinJ, met C++ zou je eigenlijk eens met Qt of SDl moeten werken, dan is het nog wel enigszinds interessant en minder horror ^^
<RobinJ> het ziet er uit als een combinatie van C, C++, javascript en php :o
<RobinJ> ... Snicksie ik had het bij C++ nog maar over command line apps xd
<Snicksie> maar Qt en SDL is veel gemakkelijker om mee te beginnen, zeker omdat je daar gewoon leuke dingen mee kan doen die je echt kan zien
<Snicksie> met SDL heb ik een tic tac toe ding gemaakt dat uiteindelijk vrij gemakkelijk was om te begrijpen
<RobinJ> is er veel verschil tussen gtk en qt dan?
<Snicksie> Volgens mij wel ja, maar nooit met GTK gewerkt...
<commandoline> Als je alleen Ubuntuapplicaties maakt niet
<commandoline> als je cross platform wilt, ziet GTK er niet uit :P
<Snicksie> well, de backend is hetzelfde ja
<commandoline> wxwidges lost dat geloof ik wel wat op, maar dat kan je volgens mij weer niet met vala gebruiken
<RobinJ> commandoline: pidgin is gtk en ziet er goed uit in windows?
<Snicksie> true...
<commandoline> hmm, valt me idd nog mee :P
<commandoline> OK, mac os x dan.
<RobinJ> eigenlijk zou ik me willen verdiepen in php-gtk :p probleem is dat t nog niet voor gtk3 is
<Snicksie> Qt is sowieso crossplatform afaik :p
<commandoline> daar draait het volgens mij in een X client
<RobinJ> mac kan ik niet oàver oordelen, heb ik niet
<commandoline> Snicksie: klopt, hele goede ervaringen mee :)
<CasW> Pidgin ziet er minder goed uit in Windows dan in Linux ;)
<RobinJ> mja qt is  zwaarder en trager naar mijn idee
<RobinJ> CasW: weinig verschil toch
<commandoline> Mijn favoriete combinatie blijft toch Python met Qt, maar ja, ik ben dan ook een behoorlijke pythonfan :P
<RobinJ> python is niet echt mijn ding
<commandoline> hmm, nooit verschil gemerkt tussen Qt en GTK. Bedoel je bij opstarten o.i.d.?
<RobinJ> ja
<CasW> Het kan ook komen doordat GTK niet mooi integreerd met het "windows-thema".
<RobinJ> en qt apps zien er lelijk uit in gnome :p
<commandoline> RobinJ: niet waar
<RobinJ> meh
<RobinJ> :p
<commandoline> die gebruiken gewoon GTK achter de schermen :P
<commandoline> http://openteacher.org/images/screens/2.0-ubuntu.png <- Qt
<commandoline> hou er rekening mee dat lordnoid_ zijn lettertypegrootte heeft aangepast :P\
<RobinJ> ?
<commandoline> en dat de layout van OT alles behalve GTK-ish is :P
<commandoline> nou, de lettertjes zijn wat kleiner
<commandoline> oja, icoontjes kan je tegenwoordig ook uit het GTK-thema halen met Qt
<RobinJ> hmm meer documentatie over php-gtk dan over php-qt
<commandoline> je kan ook iets uitproberen als Java i.c.m. QtJambi
<commandoline> aangezien java best wel lijkt op C#
<CasW> Waarom PHP? Is het, als je desktop programma's gaat schrijven, sowieso niet handig om een "desktop-taal" te leren?
<commandoline> CasW: op zich kan dat vrij aardig sinds PHP 5
<CasW> Of C++
<CasW> Ik heb er nog nooit van gehoord ;)
<RobinJ> CasW: google maakt zn website ook in python ;p
<CasW> Leer dan Python ;)
<RobinJ> why should i?
<CasW> (En ja, dat klopt; vind ik ook vreemd :P)
<RobinJ> ben er een tijdje mee bezig geweest en ik vind t niks
<CasW> Simpel en enorm handig
<RobinJ> ben daarna overgestapt op php :p
<CasW> Doe dan C++
<RobinJ> CasW: ik kan zelf wel beslissen
<CasW> Oké :P
<commandoline> nou ja, mogelijkheden zat en met allemaal kan je leuke applicaties maken :)
<RobinJ> :p
<RobinJ> php websites is leuk, maar nu wil ik es proberen een desktop app er in te maken
<RobinJ> moet je niet zo hard uitkijken met de server load en beveiliging
<RobinJ> HEH
<RobinJ> moet iedereen die een php-gtk app wil draaien nou echt php gaan compilen?
<StefandeVries> C++ is episch, mensen. Niks tegen C++.
<RobinJ> blergh
<RobinJ> :p
<RobinJ> zoveel ingewikkeld gedoe voor de simpelste toepassing :p
<CasW> Probeer dan Assembly 's ;)
<CasW> (Ik kan nog steeds geen nummertjes printen :P)
<StefandeVries> Ik hoor een programmeernovice praten :P
<RobinJ> ^-o
<commandoline> from PyQt4 import QtCore, QtGui; app = QtGui.QApplication([]); wid = QtGui.QLabel("Hello World!"); wid.show(); app.exec_();
<commandoline> klaar :P
<commandoline> ja, die werkt :P
<RobinJ> robin@robin-Latitude-D620:~/php-gtk-2.0.1$ ./buildconf
<RobinJ> /bin/sh: phpize: not found
<RobinJ> make: *** [buildmk.stamp] Fout 127
<RobinJ> -.-
<RobinJ> great, kan ik eerst nog phpize gaan compilen en al zn dependencies
<commandoline> sudo apt-get install php5-dev?
<RobinJ> aha
<RobinJ> ja vond t net op google
<RobinJ> als je ubuntu's lage prestaties en stabiliteit gewend bent is Elementary OS ZALIG om mee te werken :D
<RobinJ> en compiz werkt weer! :D
<CasW> Ja, hoe zit het eigenlijk met de volgende versie van Elementary OS, wat draait die? Gnome 3? LXDE? Mate?
<RobinJ> gnome 3 met een custom shell
<RobinJ> pantheos ofzo
<RobinJ> gnome panel -> windpanel
<RobinJ> docky -> plank
<RobinJ> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.6.0... no
<RobinJ> *** A new enough version of pkg-config was not found.
<RobinJ> :'(
<RobinJ> wat een hekel heb ik toch aan tarballs -.-
<commandoline> ik was al afgehaakt :P
<CasW> Volgens mij lig ik even van het internet af, de router knippert vreemd...
<RobinJ> ... zit geen nieuwetre versie in de repo's en kan geen download vinden
<commandoline> vreemd dat dat dan over komt :P
<commandoline> CasW:
<commandoline> bedoel ik
<RobinJ> CasW: als je geen internet had zat je hier niet meer
<commandoline> nou, het duurt even voordat je een connection timeout krijgt.
<CasW> Nee, maar het was er wel éven uit
<CasW> Dus inderdaad daarom
<CasW> Maar ik ben weer online en alles werkt weer :D
<RobinJ> ... kom op zeg wat is dit voor zooi... niemand gaat toch zelf php-gtk en al die dependencies en shit compilen voor een programma te kunnen draaien
<StefandeVries> Ontwikkelaars wel.
<CasW> En voor de gebruikers komt dat allemaal in het packagen
<commandoline> StefandeVries: C++ ontwikkelaars, misschien :P
<StefandeVries> MwanzoBot, kick commandoline from #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<StefandeVries> :P
<commandoline> hmm, ik zei dat ik die kick functie geen goed idee vond :P
<StefandeVries> En dat is volledig terecht :P
<RobinJ> <StefandeVries> MwanzoBot, kick commandoline from #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo << werkt niet? :p
<RobinJ> is er een manier om je laptop's ventilators wat sneller te zetten? ubuntu's fan control is crap
<commandoline> nee, helaas, C++ programmeurs zien wel eens wat over het hoofd als ze Python gebruiken :P
<StefandeVries> RobinJ, nee goh. Anders had ik commandoline zonder reden gekickt.
<RobinJ> xd
<commandoline> oh, dat kan het ook zijn :P
<RobinJ> xd
<RobinJ> !kickme
<RobinJ> damn :p
<CasW> Ik heb hier een onstabiele verbinding blijkbaar...
<CasW> Dat heb ik normaal nu nooit ;)
<RobinJ> ...
<RobinJ> in de readme van php-qt staat gewoon "run cmake"... als ik dat doe krijg ik de helptekst van cmake ofzo
<RobinJ> nieuwe humble bundle! :D
<RobinJ> weer een one game bundle -.-
<StefandeVries> Dus geen 'bundle', eigenlijk.
<Esdert> hi all
<StefandeVries> Hi Esdert
<Esdert> hey
<Esdert> heb een vraagje
<Esdert> hoe maak ik een usb boot disk van ubuntu
<Esdert> op een usb stickie
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieLiveUSB <- hier staat het beschreven :)
<Esdert> ok ty
<commandoline> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/usbstaaf <- is iets recenter, zo te zien. Maar met beide moet het wel lukken.
<Esdert> ik zal es ff zien
<Esdert> thnx
<commandoline> graag gedaan :)
<RobinJ> usbstaaf? :p
<commandoline> wel opvallend hoeveel mensen hier vandaag komen i.p.v. in #ubuntu-nl...
<RobinJ> urgh... bij de humble bundle live support had ik eindelijk iemand te pakken, maar waren opeens 2 medewerkers. hebben blijkbaar allebei gedacht "laat de andere het maar afhandelen" >.<
<RobinJ> hier zijn niet zo veel mensen. dus je moetje vraag niet elke minuut opnieuw stellen omdat die bij iedereen al uit het beeld gescrollt is xd
<commandoline> nou, dat valt in #ubuntu-nl ook nog wel mee
<commandoline> je moet bijv. #ubuntu of #python eens ter vergelijking nemen :P
<StefandeVries> of #debian/#freenode
<StefandeVries> Daar loopt 't ook altijd storm :p
<RobinJ> maar weet iemand of je je laptop fans sneller kan zetten in ubuntu (10.10)? laptop wordt te warm naar mn zin
<RobinJ> iek tis rustig in #ubuntu-nl nu
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-01
<Prince> hi
<StefandeVries> hi Prince
<tiempjuuh> dag Prince
<StefandeVries> hé leoquant
<tiempjuuh> ey leoquant
<leoquant> eye
<RawChid> Hey Prince
<RawChid> Ik zag dat je een vraag had over vertalen?
<tiempjuuh> nope
<tiempjuuh> Prince?
<tiempjuuh> RawChid: kan het zijn dat er al lange tijd geen mailtjes via de mailinglijst zijn gekomen?
<tiempjuuh> of dat ik die niet meer ontvang?
<trijntje> tiempjuuh: het is al n tijdje stil
<RawChid> Volgens mij wordt er de laatste tijd niet meer zoveel gemaild. Misschien weet trijntje het
<RawChid> Ah :)  (zelf heb ik me net van een paar lijsten uitgeschreven)
<trijntje> RawChid: je wilt niet 20.000 mailtjes doorspitten als je terug komt?
<RawChid> Hehe, precie
<trijntje> wat is je laatste dag online hier, dat is toch al bijna?
<RawChid> Jup
<RawChid> Weet ik niet precies
<RawChid> Maar over precies een week zit ik in het vliegtuig
<leoquant> heerlijk
<StefandeVries> Oh, werken de !-triggers dan nog in #-offtopic?
<RawChid> Zolang ik online ben wel
<RawChid> En ik blijf denk ik wel online.
<leoquant> waarom?
<leoquant> ik denk dat het idd verstandig is trouwens
<leoquant> als je terug komt zou je in een euroloos europa kunnen landen
<RawChid> Misschien kom ik af en toe ff gedag zeggen :)
<StefandeVries> Dat zou leuk zijn :)
<trijntje> over n week al, dan moet ik echt even in de wiki kijken hoe ik die agenda etc moet doen
<leoquant> leuk om even binnen te wippen hier. horen we meteen waar je bent etc.
<RawChid> Maar ik zal steeds minder lang online zijn trijntje. Nu ben ik er wel ff omdat ik nog aan een site werk
<leoquant> Thomas_de_Graaff, ping?
<leoquant> gijsbert ping?
<trijntje> RawChid: je moet natuurlijk niet cold-turkey van het internet afgaan ;)
<RawChid> Psies, ik ben aan het afbouwen
<RawChid> Ik moet natuurlijk ook nog IRL flink socializen voor ik wegga
<StefandeVries> Zodat er weer mensen op het vliegveld staan te wachten als je terugkomt? :P
<Jan_> He mensen, ik ben een zware ubuntu leek en probeer mijn soundcard aan de praat te krijgen
<Jan_> maar dat wil maar niet lukkene
<Jan_> Kan iemand mij hiermee helpen?
<RawChid> Jan_, vraag het anders even in #ubuntu-nl dat is het kanaal voor problemen met Ubuntu
<RawChid> Dit kanaal is meer voor de gemeenschap
<RawChid> (rondom Ubuntu)
<Jan_> oke dankje
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-02
<RobinJ> hoe krijg ik na een herinstallatie weer toegang tot bzr? :p
<RobinJ> nu krijg ik dit: Launchpad user 'robin' doesn't have a registered SSH key
<RobinJ> Permission denied (publickey).
<MrChrisDruif> RobinJ; doe eens "bzr --help" in terminal?
<RobinJ> ... MrChrisDruif ja en wat dan?
<RobinJ> ik heb elementary os geinstalleerd alleen nu heb ik geen toegang meer, dus bzr push werkt niet
<MrChrisDruif> Dan krijg je alle commandos van bzr als het goed is...daar zal ook iets van login of signup bijzitten lijkt me zo
<RobinJ> zit er niet bij maar goed idee lol
<RobinJ> launchpad-login :p daar moest ik bzr help commands voor hebben blijkbaar
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant; weet jij er iets meer van?
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, helaas nee
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, elementary os geïnstalleerd RobinJ ?
<MrChrisDruif> Bevalt het?
<RobinJ> ja
<RobinJ> als je een half jaar ubuntu gebruikt hebt is elementary heerlijk
<MrChrisDruif> Mooi zo, lekker met Docky enzo...
<MrChrisDruif> Vooral het inlog-venster vond ik wel mooi en rustgevend =)
<RobinJ> gewoon lekker snel en alles werkt voor de verandering eens :p
<MrChrisDruif> <_<"
<RobinJ> inlogvenster? een gdm met wolkjes achter? :p
<MrChrisDruif> Yup =)
<RobinJ> meh al vernadert naar een gewone gradient
<RobinJ> :p
<RobinJ> net als de boot screen :p
<RobinJ> en compiz werkt! :D
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, bij Ubuntu werkt ook eigenlijk alles al hoor (en de huidige Elementary is ook gebaseerd op Ubuntu)
<RobinJ> ubuntu heeft compiz verne*kt bij 11.04 zodat die het niet meer doet
<MrChrisDruif> Tsja, in de standaard instellingen werkt het wel gewoon goed op zich...en compiz werkt weer volledig bij mijn weten in 11.10
<RobinJ> enige reden dat ik 11.04 bleef gebruiken was met het idee dat 11.10 er bijna was en dat er veel bugfixes gingen gebeuren. als er 1000 bugfixes gebeurt zijn zijn er 4000 nieuwe bugs bij
<MrChrisDruif> (Heb zelf Gnome3 geïnstalleerd en vindt dat ook wel lekker)
<RobinJ> ubuntu 11.10 was buggy, sloom, en compiz (dus unity 3d ook niet) werkte niet
<RobinJ> en het softwarecentrum  was simpelweg onbruikbaar
<MrChrisDruif> Fresh install of upgrade?
<RobinJ> fresh
<MrChrisDruif> USC vind ik flink verbeterd in 11.10
<RobinJ> ik heb 10 bug reports gesubmit en toen ben ik naar wat anders gaan zoeken
<RobinJ> verbeterd? het ziet er mooier uit maar de basisfunctionaliteit is kapot
<MrChrisDruif> Start een stuk sneller op in ieder geval....maar schijnbaar zit xbmc niet meer in de repos
<RobinJ> het installeert de helft van de tijd niks, duurt 20 seconden om te starten, en software uit ppa's komt er gewoon niet in
<MrChrisDruif> Wat ook apt kan hem niet meer vinden
<RobinJ> sneller opstarten? rofl
<MrChrisDruif> T.o.v. 11.04 start hij veel sneller op
<RobinJ> lijkt dat wij zo ongeveer de tegengestelde ervaringen hebben met 11.10 xD
<RobinJ> 11.04 was traag na een week
<RobinJ> 11.10 was traag na een dag
<MrChrisDruif> En een test versie voor 12.04 start echt achtelijk snel op (in verhouding), schijnt gemiddeld nog maar 3 sec nodig te hebben
<RobinJ> ja, op welk systeem? xD
<MrChrisDruif> Weet ik niet, kan je ook teruglezen op omgubuntu.co.uk
<RobinJ> ik hoop dat in 12.04 eindelijk die shit eens gaan fixen en dat compiz weer gaat werken. als windows het enige bruikbare OS wordt ga ik in het amazonegebied in een grot wonen, ver weg van die shit
<MrChrisDruif> RobinJ; als je het "zo erg" vind dat Ubuntu of andere distro bepaalt dat je bepaalde software hebt/gebruikt...dan kan je ook Arch eens proberen. Lastig om te installeren, maar daarna nooit meer gezeik EN alleen de software die je zelf wilt
<RobinJ> ik heb geen problemen met de bijgevoegde software
<RobinJ> wel met het fijt dat niets nog werkt
<MrChrisDruif> Als je eens wist hoeveel moeite je moet doen om IETS werkend te krijgen in bijv. Arch, dan krijg je weer respect voor Ubuntu =P
<RobinJ> nee hoor
<MrChrisDruif> Enige wat bij mij niet werkt is blu-ray playback
<RobinJ> dan krijg ik respect voor windows mss (bibber)
<MrChrisDruif> Haha...laat me niet beginnen over Windows
<RobinJ> als ubuntu zo doorgaat is het over een jaar het enige OS dat gewoon WERKT en DOET WAT JE VRAAGT
<MrChrisDruif> Daar werkt NIETS ootb
<RobinJ> ja idd, maar eens je alle shit geinstalleerd hebt (wat gewoon 200 keer "volgende" klikken is) werkt het tegenwoordig beter dan ubuntu
<RobinJ> agja, ik zie wel
<MrChrisDruif> M.a.w.....je bent dan een dag verder voor je hetzelfde bereikt hebt met een uurtje in Ubuntu
<RobinJ> met een uurtje in ubuntu is al wat ik bereikt heb een vastlopend systeem
<MrChrisDruif> (Ghost-images niet meegerekend natuurlijk)
<CasW> RobinJ: Wat doe jij dan verkeerd dat het bij mij wel altijd lukt?
<RobinJ> CasW: dingen installeren?
<CasW> Dan vraag ik me toch af wat jij probeert te installeren...
<RobinJ> "het werkt bij mij, dus als het bij iemand anders niet werkt doet die wat fout" << slechte mentaliteit als je gaat programmeren ofzo, dat weet je toch he? :p
<CasW> Voor zover ik weet, werkt het bij zowat iedereen ;)
<RobinJ> of moet ik eens een poging filmen om 11.10 op mijn desktop op te starten? ;p
<CasW> Doe maar!
<CasW> :P
<RobinJ> voor zover ik weet, tel je dan wel heel erg selectief
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, leuk =D
<RobinJ> of je kijkt nooit op askubuntu, vooral 10 minuten na de 11.10 release
<RobinJ> ok.. eh.. ik heb geen camera >.<
<CasW> Ik kijk inderdaad nooit op askubuntu ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Heb je wel eens "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" gedaan in terminal of gezocht op die term in UCS?
<RobinJ> ja
<CasW> En ik weet dat er direct na de release vaak nog wat bugs in zitten ;) Daarom moet je altijd meteen updaten, na een dag of wat zijn de meeste er dan weer uit
<MrChrisDruif> Want het is mij niet echt duidelijk wat er "niet werkt" bij jou
<RobinJ> zucht, moment
<RobinJ> is een camera van 0.3 MP duidelijk genoeg? >.<
<MrChrisDruif> Vast wel
<RobinJ> gotver
<RobinJ> bluetooth stick kapt er mee
<Snicksie> bwah, ik heb geen enkel probleem gehad met ubuntu 11.10 om eerlijk te zijn :p
<Snicksie> maar ik heb altijd goede ervaringen gehad met intel-cpu en nvidia-grafische kaart... en aangezien er in dit appeltje stiekem ook intel en nvidia zit, werkt dat ook gewoon goed :p
<CasW> RobinJ: toegegeven, Ubuntu geeft hier nu ook wat issues bij het installeren... Ik moest het op de geïntegreerde grafische chip doen, omdat het niet wilde werken met mijn AMD HD6790...
<Snicksie> bwah, buiten het in gang zetten van de installatie, wat in eerste instantie ongelofelijk lang duurde en maar niet wilde lukken is het hier perfect gelukt... :p
<Snicksie> de ppa's van mactel toegevoegd en alles werkte perfect :p
<CasW> Nog (hopelijk) één reboot en hij is klaar
<Snicksie> :)
<Snicksie> hm, nooit geweten dat ik mijn appel-dock ook links kon plaatsen, net zoals bij unity :p
<Snicksie> eindelijk geen last meer van naar links schuiven met de muis en me dan afvragen waarom er geen launcher tevoorschijn komt :p
<RobinJ> <Snicksie> [14:34:42] maar ik heb altijd goede ervaringen gehad met intel-cpu en nvidia-grafische kaart... en aangezien er in dit appeltje stiekem ook intel en nvidia zit, werkt dat ook gewoon goed :p [14:34:42] << hier ook nvidia en intel, alleen werkt het hier niet zo goed ^^
<Snicksie> tja, misschien heb ik altijd gewoon geluk gehad met mijn hardware :p
<leoquant> kunt hij even rejoinen tiempjuuh ?
<leoquant> gij
<Snicksie> amai leoquant, wat een rejoinings :p
<Idroy_> xD
<leoquant> jaja windows 7 ubuntu gedoe
<leoquant> is het heel erg?
<leoquant> dan haal ik de channels eruit
<leoquant> sasl is niet mogelijk op windows 7
<Snicksie> bwah, ik vind 't niet erg hoor leoquant :)
<Test> Hallo allemaal!
<StefandeVries> :)
<Test> Zou iemand mij misschien kunnen helpen?
<Idroy_> Waar heb je hulp mee nodig? :)
<trijntje> jahoor, kan je je vraag in #ubuntu-nl stellen?
<Test> Zou iemand mij hier mee kunnen helpen? http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/hoe-maak-ik-een-desktop-bestand/ (Geen spam!)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-03
<tantewillem> #windows
<StefandeVries> hoihoi
<StefandeVries> daar zijn we weer
<leoquant> hoi MwanzoBot
<leoquant> uh StefandeVries ツ
<StefandeVries> ;)
<StefandeVries> Hmm, ik ben nu de optie aan het overwegen om MwanzoBot de logs naar m'n desktop te laten verplaatsen, en meer specifiek naar de publieke Dropbox-map daarop, zodat ze meteen beschikbaar zijn.
<leoquant> top idee
<StefandeVries> Eens zien of er een SSH file transfer library is voor Python.
<leoquant> welkom bij de club tiempjuuh
<StefandeVries> :)
<leoquant> be aware of: http://blog.freenode.net/2010/11/be-safe-out-there/
<leoquant> en: http://www.coppa.org over leeftijd en freenode
<tiempjuuh> ah
<tiempjuuh> ik kreeg ook gezeur van youtube
<tiempjuuh> daar ben ik nu 16 8)
<leoquant> neem een unaffiliated cloak via #freenode als je geregistreerd bent
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: wat bedoel je met 'de club' de voice-hebbende mensen?
<leoquant> yeah ツ
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: ik ben geregistreerd, maar wat is een unaffiliated cloak?
<Idroy_> Daarmee kan niemand je provider etc. zien
<leoquant> gebruik je een irc client als xchat, doe dat dan SSL
<StefandeVries> Daarmee verberg je je ip-adres op het netwerk
<leoquant> via SSL bedoel ik
<tiempjuuh> als ik konversation wil configureren crasht ie
<leoquant> tiempjuuh, ik kijk even daar bij#freenode
<tiempjuuh> maar is het erg als ze mijn ip adres zien?
<tiempjuuh> ik woon in apeldoorn maar mijn ip zegt amsterdam 8)
<leoquant> via mrmist kun je bij #freenode via een pm een unaffiliated cloak aanvragen in het Engl
<CasW> tiempjuuh: Je ip zegt (op zich) niets, er zijn alleen tabellen met waar welke ip's zijn uitgegeven, en zo komen ze op die locatie ;)
<leoquant> els geformuleerd
<tiempjuuh> ah
<leoquant> StefandeVries, kan je helpen met perfect Engels
<tiempjuuh> als hij dat wil doen?
<tiempjuuh> ik ga echter eerst mijn stapel hw doen.....
<leoquant> yep! +1
<StefandeVries> leoquant, zeg het eens.
<leoquant> ik ben afwezig :P
<StefandeVries> Dan niet. :P
<leoquant> StefandeVries, tiempjuuh wil graag/of niet een cloak
<leoquant> jij zou hem kunnen helpen met deftig Engels
<StefandeVries> Sure
<leoquant> dankbaar
<StefandeVries> tiempjuuh, may I invite you to #freenode?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, tiempjuuh doet zijn huiswerk nu
<leoquant> ssst
<StefandeVries> Ah ja.
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Dan ga ik me maar een koffie halen
<StefandeVries> Zo, ik heb inmiddels koffie gehaald, gedronken en schoenen besteld. Nou tiempjuuh nog. :P
<tiempjuuh> Sorry StefandeVries, ik kom er net achter dat de buuv jarig is...
<tiempjuuh> en morgen klassenfeest
<tiempjuuh> dus op z'n vroegst zaterdag :/
<StefandeVries> Hoe lang denk je dat het setten van zo'n cloak duurt?
<tiempjuuh> ?
<StefandeVries> Het duurt meestal maar 5 minuten tot het opgepikt wordt door de staff.
<tiempjuuh> oh
<tiempjuuh> dan kan het nu wel even snel
<StefandeVries> Maar ik snap wel dat je er geen haastklus van wilt maken
<StefandeVries> Oké, join #freenode
<tiempjuuh> check
<StefandeVries> Zie je de voiced mensen in het kanaal?
<StefandeVries> mrmist is een aardige
<tiempjuuh> oké
<tiempjuuh> het zijn er nogal wat!
<StefandeVries> Als je hem privé even stuurt dat je een actief lid bent binnen Ubuntu NL, en dat je daarom graag een unaffiliated cloak zou willen hebben, komt het goed
<StefandeVries> Zou dat lukken, of moet ik nog even wat Engels typen? :)
<tiempjuuh> Als je het even uit wilt tikken? EN-->NL gaat zuper, maar NL-->EN ziet er niet uit, grammaticaal dan
<StefandeVries> Is goed
<StefandeVries> Heb het je even privé gestuurd :)
<tiempjuuh> oke
<tiempjuuh> chips ik moet gaan
<StefandeVries> Hmm
<StefandeVries> Als mrmist in het kanaal naar je vraagt, kan ik wel even uitleggen hoe het zit.
<StefandeVries> En anders zaterdag ;)
<tiempjuuh> als je het wilt doen
<tiempjuuh> ik moet nu echt gaan
<tiempjuuh> to vnavond
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> tiempjuuh, :D
<StefandeVries> Je hebt 'm al :D
<CasW> :P
<tiempjuuh> idd
<tiempjuuh> nou, tot vanavond :D
<CasW> StefandeVries: Als je die cloak hebt, hoef je er verder niets voor te doen, hè? Op het moment dat je je aanmeldt, krijg je die cloak?
<StefandeVries> Als je vervolgens inlogt met je NickServ wachtwoord(dus via IDENTIFY), krijg je 'm
<CasW> Ja, oké, mooi :D
<StefandeVries> Hoezo?
<StefandeVries> Ga jij ook voor een cloak/ :P
<CasW> Ik moet er dan misschien ook maar één ;)
<StefandeVries> :)
<CasW> Maar eerst even prutsen met die backups :(
<StefandeVries> Ja.. :(
<CasW> Nouja, "eigen schuld" natuurlijk. Had ik mijn backups maar moeten testen...
<StefandeVries> Maar ja, even goed blijft het een grote meh.
<CasW> Gelukkig is de schade nog "aardig" beperkt gebleven.
<leoquant> mooi tiempjuuh is ook gecloaked
<leoquant> bedankt StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Graag gedaan.
<leoquant> nu CasW nog? (lees ik?)
<leoquant> CasW, mrmist is erg behulpzaam bij freenode
<Idroy_> hij is net gaan eten volgens mij
<Idroy_> las ik in het offtopic kanaal
<leoquant> ok ツ
<Idroy_> Naja, hij ziet het straks denk ik wel :)
<leoquant> jaaa
<leoquant> o even een workshop inplannen....
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting: Donderdag 08 December. 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop IRC:  Woensdag 16 November: 19.30-20.15
<leoquant> zooo
<Idroy_> :)
<CasW> leoquant: Ik ben terug ;) Ja, ik moet nog, maar eerst even mijn backup repareren...
<leoquant> ok CasW
<leoquant> ツ
<RawChid> leoquant: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/IRCInleiding
<RawChid> Dit is niet handig
<RawChid> Die pagina kan volgens mij niet door iedereen bewerkt worden
<RawChid> (zit niet in /community)
 * StefandeVries is back
<Idroy_> wb
<Idroy_> :)
<StefandeVries> Hey Idroy_ en anderen
<RawChid> Dag Steefph
<StefandeVries> Steefph?
<StefandeVries> Die heb ik nog nooit gehoord, die bijnaam. :P
<Cees> leoquant: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/woensdag-16-nov-workshop-irc-registreren-bij-freenode-en-verbinden-via-ssl/ --> de link is naar webchat.freenode is niet helemaal goed
<Cees> het = (is) teken ontbreekt, ?channels=
<Cees> in de link
<Cees> wel top dat er een workshop komt :)
<Cees> Een #redirect?
<Cees> 20:32 <+RawChid> (zit niet in /community) --> Een #redirect
<Cees> pagina gekopieerd en #redirect geprobeerd maar dat lijkt ff niet te werken ???
<Cees> gekopieerde pagina is http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/IRCInleiding
<commandoline> StefandeVries: did you have a '/me looks weird' fix for IRC bots :P?
<commandoline> * in het Nederlands, sorry :P
<StefandeVries> Ja, even kijken
<leoquant> Cees, ik kijk even bedankt
<commandoline> :D
<Cees> leoquant, we moeten die pagina ook een andere verplaatsen, nu kunnen alleen ubuntu-nl leden zich inschrijven
<Cees> Ik heb dat met een #redirect geprobeerd maar er ging iets mis :(
<leoquant> ik heb het maar zo even gedaan
<Cees> en nu leoquant ?
<leoquant> ik zet er morgen /community tussen, dat wordt een nieuwe page
<Cees> leoquant, '''Als je een account maakt op de wiki kan je de pagina bewerken en je naam op de lijst zetten.''' is nu niet waar
<leoquant> freenodeweb lukt me niet
<leoquant> o idd
<Cees> leoquant: ja kan de inhoud kopieeren
<Cees> naar een /community pagina
<leoquant> yep
<Cees> er om de oude (niet /community) link te laten bestaan kan je een #redirect gebruiken (in theorie, ging net mis bij mij).
<Cees> 21:48 <+leoquant> freenodeweb lukt me niet, op de ML staat wel een goede link met de juiste channels
<Cees> in de link op het forum ontbreekt het = teken
<Idroy_> ik ga
<Idroy_> cya later
<Cees> hoop dat er meer inschrijvingen komen :)
<leoquant> Zie: [url=http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#ubuntu-nl-klas,#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo]webchat[/url]
<Cees> als ik over de link "webchat" hoover op je forumbericht zie ik geen = , en het werkt ook niet :(
<Cees> maar ik weet niet precies hoe het forum werkt, kom daar niet zovaak. Iemand anders?
<daley> hoi,
<daley> is er iemand die me zou kunnen helpen met ubuntu?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-04
<tiempjuuh> he, ik heb geen voice meer
<tiempjuuh> ha DooitzeCompaq
<DooitzeCompaq> moi
<leoquant> ge hebt uw +V weer tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> dank u leoquant
<tiempjuuh> ik zal even rejoinen
<tiempjuuh> joepie de poepie :P
<leoquant> haha
<leoquant> ik ga eten
<leoquant> later
<tiempjuuh> smakelijk
<tiempjuuh> :)
<Idroy_> ey oh
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-05
<StefandeVries> Hallo.
<mandje> de channel mesage van mwanzo staat in ubuntu-nl
<StefandeVries> Volgens mij niet hoor :)
<mandje> [08:54] == mandje [529d843c@gateway/web/freenode/ip.82.157.132.60] has joined #ubuntu-nl [08:54] -ChanServ- [#Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo] Welkom bij #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. Dit kanaal wordt gelogd, en is bedoeld voor leden die willen bijdragen aan Ubuntu en de Ubuntu-nl LoCo. Voor supportvragen gelieve #ubuntu-nl te raadplegen.
<StefandeVries> Ik denk dat dat ligt aan je client
<StefandeVries> Want er worden duidelijk andere kanalen aangegeven, en hier in XChat staat alles goed, zowel de topics als join messages
<mandje> oh.. ik zit in de web-client van http://chat.ubuntu-nl.org/
<StefandeVries> dat zag ik ja :)
<mandje> die doet het weer is. was lang stuk.
<StefandeVries> Klopt.
<StefandeVries> Maar je kunt ook een 'normale' client installeren, natuurlijk/
<StefandeVries> .*
<mandje> wel apart dat een web-client de channel messages gaat verhupselen.
<mandje> ik probeer de directe  freenode web-client ff
<leoquant> ?
<leoquant> ?
<mandje> ja nu is de message correct.
<mandje> hoe krijgen ze het voor mekaar op die ubuntu chat page..  haha
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Haai.
<Idroy_> ey oh
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi :)
<StefandeVries> wb, Idroy_
<Idroy_> :)
<StefandeVries> streamnl, lukt het?
<leoquant> streamnl: hulp nodig?
<streamnl> haha sorry ik zal dit even uit het opstartmenu halen. Ik heb mijn toetsenbord uitelkaar gehaald en ik krijg de windows key niet goed ingesteld
<streamnl> Dus log ik telkens af en weer in om de settings te testen.
<Snicksie> oei :p
<streamnl> nogmaals sorry, was even vergeten dat jullie telkens mij zien in en uitloggen :)
<Snicksie> moet je per se herstarten voor die settings dan? :)
<Snicksie> ik switch constant van azerty/qwerty zonder ook maar 1 herstart ;)
<streamnl> Tja ik denk dat het een gewoonte is om mezelf af te melden en weer aan te melden. Dit hebben ze ooit mij geleerd en ik doe het eigenlijk nog steeds.
<Snicksie> ^^
<streamnl> ik ben weer offline, ik kom nu weer terug wanneer alles goed is, Ironie eigenlijk, gebruik steeds minder windows maar welke toets doet het nu niet??
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ping.
<StefandeVries> O nee, nvm.
<leoquant> :)
<leoquant> verslik me in mijn thee voor nix
<StefandeVries> lol
<StefandeVries> sorry ;)
<leoquant> :P
<StefandeVries> Ik ga eens kijken of de postbode het juiste pakje hier geleverd heeft
<StefandeVries> En je bent op?
<leoquant> hmm
<leoquant> niet netjes idd
<StefandeVries> Mwah, geen ramp toch :)
<StefandeVries> brb
<streamnl> done, dat plastic dingetje zat niet goed achter..
<streamnl> Maar hij is weer helemaal schoon, de quick brown vox jumps over the lazy dog, alles werkt nog :) Sorry voor de overlast toen straks
<StefandeVries> geen probleem ;)
<streamnl> Wie weet een mooi widget eigenlijk voor in de paneel en dan eentje waar ik al mijn cpu tegelijk kan zien ipv zo als nu naast elkaar moet zetten.
<streamnl> zo en nu in het ABN. Wie weet een mooi widget voor in het paneel waar ik al mijn CPU tegelijk kan zien, en niet zoals ik het nu heb, dat ik er een aantal naast elkaar moet zetten.
<StefandeVries> ey oh, Idroy_
<Idroy_> ey oh
<StefandeVries> Welkom DooitzeCompaq
<DooitzeCompaq> Hallo StefandeVries
<commandoline> http://ubuntuone.com/1vUPiSXxhtU9PSvHdTlniv <- iemand nog opmerkingen over hoe dit bijv. beter kan?
<commandoline> * opmerkingen of ideeën over hoe
<commandoline> (de log zoals JFL die op dit moment genereert)
<CasW> Nickname highlighting?
<commandoline> hmm, goed idee :)
<commandoline> wel hogere template-logica :P
<CasW> :p
<Ronnie> commandoline: als de tekst langer wordt in chat, verschuift dan ook de tabelrand tussen klaslokaal en chat?
<commandoline> hmm, dat gaat volgens de normale html regels
<commandoline> alleen geen idee wat die zijn :P
<commandoline> ik zal het even testen met lange tekst
<Ronnie> dan zal de kolom chat bereder worden
<Ronnie> ik zou kiezen voor fixed width, zodat de interface niet elke keer verspringt
<commandoline> hmm, dat wordt lastig
<Ronnie> hoezo?
<commandoline> de complete interface schaalt dynamisch
<Ronnie> je kunt ook fixed with in % doent
<commandoline> en 50% kan niet door de tijd-kolom
<Ronnie> -t
<Ronnie> hmmm
<Ronnie> commandoline: hoe zit het met de breedte van de naam kolom?
<commandoline> oja, die zit daar ook nog.
<commandoline> momenteel laat ik het compleet aan de browser over
<Ronnie> is die fixed of dynamische?
<commandoline> nergens widths neergezet.
<commandoline> het is normaal trouwens zo dat die log op zeg maar de helft van je scherm staat
<commandoline> (tenzij je een deel van de app inklapt)
<Ronnie> commandoline: is er een simple manier om zelf die app te draaien/zien in mijn eigen browser?
<commandoline> nou, ik denk dat het in de praktijk niet echt een probleem zal zijn. Met een test met een alinea lorum ipsum tegenover 'test'
<commandoline> Ronnie: hmm, ik kan even kijken of ik een port kan forwarden
<Ronnie> ha, daar issie weer ;)
<commandoline> oh, was ik de hele tijd offline :P?
<Ronnie> ja
<commandoline> werd tijd dat 'ie een timeout gaf dan
<Ronnie> (09:49:09 PM) commandoline left the room (quit: Ping timeout: 244 seconds).
<commandoline> ik vroeg me al af waarom de bot niet in ##PyTest verscheen :P
<commandoline> http://86.81.49.65/
<commandoline> de bijbehorende bot zit in ##PyTest en ##PyTest-klas
<commandoline> (hoewel de app op zich ook los van IRC kan draaien)
<Ronnie> sso, nice!
<CasW> Het is iig niet werkbaar op een iPod ;)
<commandoline> :P
<commandoline> +v gaat op basis van lidmaatschap van lp teams, momenteel ~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team
<Ronnie> oh, beter
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-06
<StefandeVries> johanvd, ping!
<johanvd> StefandeVries, pong
<StefandeVries> Jij bent toch dezelfde Johan van Dijk van 't forum hè? :)
<johanvd> dat ben ik ja :)
<johanvd> jij had gevraagd voor een verandering van je naam op het forum?
<StefandeVries> Ja, klopt.
<johanvd> weet je zeker dat je dat wil?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Dat heb ik verder overal.
<johanvd> dan zal ik het zo even veranderen :)
<StefandeVries> Dank je :)
<StefandeVries> Van SteefuitHeerlen naar Stefan de Vries, zal wennen zijn :)
<johanvd> je inlognaam en je profielnaam blijft wel steefuitheerlen
<johanvd> die kan ik ook aanpassen als je dat wil
<johanvd> check dan wel even of je mailadres nog klopt, want dan moet je je opnieuw activeren en je wachtwoord veranderen
<StefandeVries> Als je die ook zou willen aanpassen, graag.
<StefandeVries> Ik controleer m'n e-mail even.
<StefandeVries> Ja, die klopt :)
<StefandeVries> johanvd, veel dank! :)
<johanvd> graag gedaan :)
<RobinJ> zou iemand even een scriptje kunnen testen (tis op een website, niets dat je op je systeem zelf moet uitvoeren)
<RobinJ> aan de hand van een paar vragen gaat het zoeken welke distro het beste zou moeten passen
<RobinJ> maar moet wel weten of de resultaten accuraat zijn voor ik een link in het menu zet
<CasW> Wat is de website?
<RobinJ> <CasW> Wat is de website? << http://windowsnaarlinux.nl/?pagina=distrokiezer
<CasW> Hmm, ten eerste; mooie site!
<RobinJ> dankje :p
<StefandeVries> RobinJ, vindT u..
<RobinJ> ?
<RobinJ> ah
<StefandeVries> Hebt u graag dat uw nieuwe systeem veel gelijkt op Windows, of vind u het niet erg om uzelf aan te passen aan een nieuwe manier van werken?
<CasW> 1 GB != 1000 MB :P In werkgeheugen is het altijd 1 GB == 1024 MB
<StefandeVries> Check, check, dubbelcheck die zin eens
<RobinJ> ja, maar in het script tel ik gewoon met 1000 anders moet de geruiker teveel rekenwerk doen :p
<RobinJ> xd
<RobinJ> is gelijkt eigenlijk juist nederlands? :p
<CasW> Dan moet je gewoon kunnen zeggen dat het ook in GB's mag :P
<CasW> En inderdaad, "gelijkt" klinkt niet erg mooi
<StefandeVries> Dat is zelfs een stijlfout
<RobinJ> xd
<RobinJ> beter?
<RobinJ> Heeft u graag dat uw nieuwe systeem veel gelijkt op Windows, of vindt u het niet erg om uzelf aan te passen aan een nieuwe manier van werken?
<CasW> Doe maar gewoon lijkt :P
<streamnl> En, moet je al een antwoord krijgen als je op bevestigd druk?
<RobinJ> ja
<StefandeVries> lijkt op
<StefandeVries> 'gelijken op' is geen Nederlands.
<RobinJ> aangepast
<StefandeVries> well done.
<RobinJ> maar wat krijgen jullie als resultaat? en is het accuraat?
<CasW> Ik krijg als resultaat: ubuntu,ubuntu-lts,mint,mintdebian,elementary,debian-stable,debian-testing,fedora,fedorakde,centos,puppylinux,pinguyos,mandriva,mageia,lubuntu,xubuntu,kubuntu,chakra,slackware,vector,opensuse
<RobinJ> lol
<RobinJ> iets te grote verzameling
<CasW> Dat lijkt me niet goed, alleen al niet omdat er spaties tussen de komma's en het OS moeten staan :P
<RobinJ> CasW: dat is ook gewoon een array die ik door een javascript alert stuur :p
<CasW> Doe dat dan ook niet :P
<RobinJ> goed genoeg om te testen :p
<streamnl> ik krijg geen resultaat
<RobinJ> heh
<RobinJ> xd
<RobinJ> CasW en streamnl kunnen jullie ff zeggen wat jullie bij welke vraag hebben ingegeven?
<RobinJ> moet ik nog fixen dan :p
<streamnl> maar het is een mooie site
<CasW> Ik ben er alweer weg, even kijken :P
<streamnl> Tuurlijk
<streamnl> 2900, 6000, ja, nee, een eigen besturingssysteem etc, toegang tot etc, nee ik heb er totaal geen etc,
<streamnl> maakt niet uit, en een stabiel, goed getest systeem etc.
<CasW> 1a: 2900, 1b: 4096, 2a: ja, 2b: nee, 2c: programmeren, 3a: aanpasbaarheid, 3b: maakt niet uit, 3c: maakt niet uit, 3d: nieuwste software
<RobinJ> hmm zit ergens een typo in ja
<streamnl> En misschien handig voor jou om te weten, ik draai momenteel Linux mint
<CasW> (Vraag 1 is overigens moeilijk voor veel mensen, en de kloksnelheid verteld nog nauwelijks iets over de snelheid van je pc; een 3 GHz Pentium 4 is trager dan een 1.6 GHz mobiele core i7)
<RobinJ> en nu streamnl?
<RobinJ> <CasW> (Vraag 1 is overigens moeilijk voor veel mensen, en de kloksnelheid verteld nog nauwelijks iets over de snelheid van je pc; een 3 GHz Pentium 4 is trager dan een 1.6 GHz mobiele core i7) << ja weet het :s
<streamnl> moment, ik vul alles weer in
<RobinJ> mja moet wel iets van snelheidsindicatie hebben voor oude PC's enzo
<RobinJ> daarom dat ik die ook check in combinatie met het RAM
<CasW> Gooi er dan nog een vraag bij "hoe oud is uw pc"
<RobinJ> zegt ook niet veel
<CasW> Meer dan alleen de combinatie kloksnelheid + geheugen
<RobinJ> een dell inspiron 17r is naar het schijnt zo'n rommel dat die trager is dan een PC van 10 jaar terug
<streamnl> perfect
<RobinJ> of dat is windows7 :p
<streamnl> krijg nu mooi een popup te zien
<StefandeVries> Vooral de kloksnelheid is nietszeggend tegenwoordig
<RobinJ> streamnl: welke suggesties?
<streamnl> ubuntu-lts,mint,debian-stable,fedorakde,centos,archlinux,gentoo,mageia,lubuntu,xubuntu,vector
<RobinJ> en klopt dat ongeveer streamnl?
<streamnl> Tja, mijn mening....
<RobinJ> ga hem toch nog ietsje finetunen, er zijn situaties waar die geen resultaten geeft en er zijn er waar je er te veel krijgt
<streamnl> ik denk voor jouw doelgroep dat dit nog veel te veel keuze is
<RobinJ> ja ok maar de suggesties die hij doet, kloppen die ongeveer voor jou?
<RobinJ> wut waarom zegt die gentoo? xD
<RobinJ> ik haal gentoo dr even uit, is niet echt iets voor de meeste mensen lijkt me :p
<CasW> Omdat hij bij 2c "een besturingssysteem vanaf de grond opbouwen" heeft aangevinkt
<streamnl> haha, die heb ik ook nog nooit gehad
<streamnl> misschien toch een keer proberen
<RobinJ> streamnl: klopt de rest van de suggesties die hij geeft ongeveer?
<CasW> streamnl: Het is echt érg moeilijk en langdurend, hoor, gentoo :P
<streamnl> ja ik denk het wel
<RobinJ> ok
<RobinJ> bij mn vader waren de suggesties perfect :p ubuntu-lts, mint en elementary :p
<streamnl> haha, ik zit jouw script wat te lezen en als ik 1 zin mag citeren.......
<streamnl> Voor de mensen die mij het leven zuur maken door Javascript te blokkeren... Wacht... Waarom doe ik al deze moeite voor mensen die mij het alleen maar moeilijk willen maken?
<RobinJ> xd
<streamnl> haha geweldig
<StefandeVries> Heul professioneel :P
<RobinJ> xd
<RobinJ> wat, t is waar :p ik had eerst de hele site in javascript gemaakt en toen gingen mensen zeuren dat die iet werkte bij hun, dus een hoop dubbel werk natuurlijk :p
<RobinJ> in het vervolg doe ik de javascript achteraf wel :p
<StefandeVries> waarom maak je ook statische delen in JavaScript?
<RobinJ> why not :p
<StefandeVries> Over overhead gesproken ><
<RobinJ> xd
<StefandeVries> En efficiente code en zo.
<RobinJ> dan hoeft de pagina niet te refreshen :p
<RobinJ> en voor non-statische delen gebruik ik wel PHP :p
<StefandeVries> Oké.
<RobinJ> na, t was een experiment :p
<RobinJ> en t is tot een goed resultaat gekomen
<StefandeVries> Gelukkig :P
<RobinJ> nu nog ene hoop inhoud bijmaken en hopen dat de site van de grond komt
<RobinJ> en dat google het indexeert... ik denk dat ik hem zo heb gemaakt dat google alles ziet maar ben niet zeker
<streamnl> mag ik een tip geven?
<RobinJ> altijd welkom
<streamnl> Waarom maak je er geen linkjes van de antwoorden>
<RobinJ> linkjes van de antwoorden?
<StefandeVries> Meteen naar de hoofdpagina's/downloadpagina's van de distro's.
<streamnl> ja, dat je meteen naar de juiste site gestuurd word
<streamnl> Precies
<RobinJ> ehm.. misschien omdat dit gewoon een javascript array is die ik in een alert heb gepropt? :p
<RobinJ> komt nog een beschrijving enzo bij ook, dont worry ;p
<streamnl> twas maar een idee ;)
<StefandeVries> Tips zijn altijd welkom, en meteen defensief van je afbijten als we ze dan geven. ja, hallo :P
<RobinJ> .. defensief van me afbijten?
<RobinJ> ik zie een smiley zonder tanden, jij niet? :p
<streamnl> hap hap
<streamnl> :D
<StefandeVries> Ik doe eens gek. Ik bestel voor de derde keer in een week schoenen :D
<RobinJ> 0.o
<RobinJ> ben je ene vrouw? dan is het normaal :p
<CasW> Ik doe eens gek. Ik ga voor de tweede keer in een jaar schoenen kopen ;)
<RobinJ> ik doe eens gek, ik doe schoenen aan
<streamnl> pff ik ga zo toch weer terug naar Ubuntu, Mint blijft regelmatig vastlopen hier
 * CasW gebruikt nu Ubuntu (11.10) met LXDE en is er érg blij mee :D
<streamnl> Ik was ook blij met 11.10 maar ik wou mint (11) weer een kans geven omdat ik de laatste tijd veel goeds hoor over mint
<StefandeVries> RobinJ, geen vrouw. op dat gebied wel vrouwelijk xD
<RobinJ> lol
<StefandeVries> Het is maar goed dat ik niet bijhoud hoeveel paar schoenen ik heb xD
<RobinJ> mint staat boven ubuntu op distrowatch:p
<streamnl> en toch heb ik er zelf meer problemen mee, ben nu alles weer aan het backuppen en weer de cd aan het downloaden
<CasW> Gentoo staat lager dan ik had verwacht.
<streamnl> en fedora? hebben jullie die nog laatst getest?
<RobinJ> gentoo? bah
<StefandeVries> Te moeilijk? :P
<RobinJ> als je geen bekabelde verbinding hebt, ja
<StefandeVries> lol
<CasW> streamnl: Nee, niet echt getest, al is mijn vader er wel fan van.
<StefandeVries> Ja xD
<RobinJ> streamnl: jah, de livecd, resultaat: http://minus.com/mmtzoOQlF#1
<CasW> Battery has a very low capacity (25.7%)
<RobinJ> ?
<StefandeVries> Overdrijven is ook een kunst.
<RobinJ> eh ja
<RobinJ> overdrijven?
<RobinJ> t zijn screenshots
<CasW> 25.7% vind ik niet erg laag
<streamnl> WHAT? hoe krijg je dat voor elkaar?
<RobinJ> streamnl: door de livecd in mn laptop te duwen
<StefandeVries> Ik had het over CasW.
<RobinJ> ah :p
<StefandeVries> *sigh(
<CasW> :P
<streamnl> Ik denk dat ik fedora weer eens ga proberen...
<CasW> Waarom is er nog geen Grooveshark-plugin voor Banshee en Rhythmbox? :P
<StefandeVries> Ik denk dat ik dat niet ga doen.
<CasW> Ja. Grooveshark is écht geweldig.
<leoquant> hee welke  poort gebruikt "whois"? 43?
<streamnl>  volgens google wel ;)
<leoquant> whois-server.net dus
<leoquant> ok kijken of ik de port kan inserten
<streamnl> tju het geluid is weer geraden, en weer ben ik het niet :(
<CasW> StefandeVries2! :D
<StefandeVries> Hmm
<StefandeVries> Woops :P
<StefandeVries> Heej commandoline
<commandoline> hoi StefandeVries & anderen
<leoquant> hoi commandoline
<commandoline> hoi leoquant
<StefandeVries> Zelfs de logbot heeft soms time-outs, zo blijkt :)
<tiempjuuh> sja
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-10-29
<leoquant> cs k Guest48256
<Ronnie> mwanzobot is back online
<OerHeks> \o/
<leoquant> !MwanzoBot
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-10-30
<leoquant> hoi LEDfan
<leoquant> kan ik/kunnen we iets voor je doen? cq wegwijs maken binnen onze loCo?
<leoquant> heb je zin om mee te doen?
<LEDfan> leoquant: oh ik join hier gewoon auto. :P Toch bedankt. :P
<Cees> waarom is er geen http://ubuntu-nl.org/download ?
<Cees> die verwijst naar http://ubuntu-nl.org/download/desktop, zomaar idee
<OerHeks> Mooiste zou zijn naar de NL en Eng download pagina, zo komt trijntjes werk in zicht
<Cees> gewijzigd voor -nl.iso:
<Cees> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HoeMD5SUM
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-10-31
<onenote> Iemand aanwezig?
<Cees> ik installeer de "eigen" 12.10-amd64-nl.iso van Ubuntu-NL maar bij de allereerste apt-get update krijg ik een foutmelding
<Cees> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1321577/
<OerHeks> ai daar is wat fout gegaan, ik las ook iets over toetsenbord NL error
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/liso_precise
<Cees> OerHeks: bedankt voor die wiki pagina, ben het aan opnieuw aan het installeren op andere pc (wie-weet was het een 1-malig incident)
<OerHeks> Dit keyboard probleem is op 12.04 lts
<Cees> mijn keyboad is us-intl op 12.10-amd64-nl.iso live (ben aan het installeren vanaf de live-cd)
<Cees> euh, dvd
<Cees> maar, weet eigenlijk niet zeker of ik wel Nederlands heb gekozen bij het opstarten (daar heeft het ook mee te maken?)
<OerHeks> Ik weet dat niet zeker, ik dacht dat NL standaard gekozen is?
<OerHeks> preseeding vind ik wel mooi, maar niet eenvoudig > https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-intro.html
<Cees> balen, nieuwe installatie=zelfde probleem. meld ik problemen specifiek voor de -nl.iso ook op LP?
<Cees> Hier beschreven: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/liso_precise
<Cees> zie nu pas dat de naam precise is, zou er een andere page zijn voor quantal?
<commandoline> nou, volgens mij is de build hetzelfde, maar ik geloof dat er een algemene launchpadpagina is waar je bugs zou kunnen melden.
<Cees> kan de -nl.iso niet beter van de website af zolang dit probleem speelt? Dit is vrij ernstig, geen updates
<commandoline> nog sneller is misschien trijntje pingen (zodra die online komt)
<commandoline> mja, ok. Prima.
<commandoline> 12.10 alleen toch?
<Cees> ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64-nl.iso --terug naar--> http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<commandoline> de 32 heeft er geen last van?
<Cees> dit kan je niet met een update oplossen !
<Cees> (denk ik)
<Cees> 32 weet ik niet, maar kan ik wel testen
 * commandoline haalt ze voor de zekerheid beide offline
<Cees> commandoline: goed, doe maar (is ook zo weer erop te zetten)
<commandoline> idd
<commandoline> ok, de links zijn weer terug zodra de cache update.
<Cees> wel jammer, zal zsm trijntje inlichten
<commandoline> ok, mooi
<Cees> i386 ook. De pakketbronnen worden wel bijgewerkt, dus er zijn wel upgrades.
<Cees> het zijn tenslotte Warnings
<commandoline> mja, vervelend.
<Cees> trijntje is op de hoogte (heeft notificatie op de genoemde wikipagina :)
<Cees> 21:22 <+Cees> kan de -nl.iso niet beter van de website af zolang dit probleem speelt? Dit is vrij ernstig, geen updates --> sry, dat was wat overdreven ;) het zijn Warnings
<OerHeks> Niet netjes. zal ik de torrents ook stop zetten?
<Cees> OerHeks: is het nog wel te repareren dan?
<Cees> nieuwe build ofzo?
<commandoline> nieuwe build idd
<OerHeks> Dat lijktme wel.
<commandoline> en voor de mensen die al geinstalleerd hebben, sources.list aanpassen.
<Cees> he! i386 torrent ratio 0.09. Er heeft iemand interesse (gehad)
<commandoline> het komt wel eens voor :P
<Cees> kan ook via softwarebronnen
<Cees> kan je vinkje weghalen bij 1 van de 2  http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/liso_precise
<OerHeks> ging wel lekker > http://picpaste.com/pics/seeden-yNiRSnJZ.1351716752.png
<Cees> u lekt info ;)
<OerHeks> ojeee
<OerHeks> Kde gebruiker die gnome seed?
<Cees> gebruik transmissioncli en heb niet zo'n mooi overzicht gevonden. Mijn ratio reset bij iedere reboot
<OerHeks> Deze torrents hebben upgrade overleefd.
<OerHeks> wel eerst netjes uitgeschakeld, voor starten upgrade.
<Cees> ik laat de people upload iig nog maar staan voor het geval het niet is te repareren
<Cees> upgrade, goed idee (heb nog 10.04 op die server)
<Cees> huh? Wat heeft die 12.10 voor een rare tekst rechts onderin de Dash: legale informatie?
<Cees> als vertaling van Legal notice ???
<OerHeks> ? maak eens een screenshotje ?
<Cees> moet dat niet Juridische berichtgeving zijn?
<Cees> hee! Dat kan niet OerHeks, nadat ik er 1 keer op klik is het weg
<OerHeks> of Autheursrechtelijk
<OerHeks> -h
<Cees> nee, het is meer (iets met lenzen enzo, laat dat maar)
<Cees> 22:46 <+OerHeks> ? maak eens een screenshotje --> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1115714/Legale_informatie.png
<Cees> heb je er 1x op geklikt is de Nederlandse tekst weg: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1115714/Legale_informatie_weg.png
<OerHeks> netjes Cees
<Cees> heb er melding van gemaakt op http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/vertalingen/instructies-alvorens-een-vertaalfout-te-melden/msg846840/#msg846840
<OerHeks> Is onze Cees al Ubuntero van de maand geweest ?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-11-02
<leoquant> LOAD -e  C:\Program Files\XChat-WDK\chanserv.py
<leoquant> grr
<Cees> Online-account, DirectDoen in 12.10 :) http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/DirectDoen#On-line_accounts
<OerHeks> Netjes Cees :-)
<Cees> dan vind ik de online Dash zoekfunctie wel leuk: zoekt ook foto's in de facebook enzo :)
<Cees> de=je
<Cees> best cool, ook het zoeken in google docs (waarom zoekt de Dash nog niet in mijn U1?)
<OerHeks> Ik dacht dat er een u1 lens was?
<Cees> de U1-wiki is nog van 9.10!
<Cees> (en incompleet)
 * Cees heeft pas 500MB bonus gehad voor het aanmelden van een vriend, moest de wiki maar eens helpen updaten ;)
<Cees> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/UbuntuOne
<Cees> voor nu maar ff een (veel actueler) link gebruikt naar nl.wikipedia.org http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/DirectDoen#Ubuntu_One
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-11-03
<rkokkelk> Goedenavond, ik zou me graag willen verdiepen in de community van ubuntu Loco NL en enige hulp hierbij is erg handig
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2014-10-28
<zootjesudo> hallo
<zootjesudo> werd doorverwezen naar deze chat:)
<zootjesudo> ben redelijk onwetend met het ubuntu gebeuren en ben al een tijdje bezig om mijn printer aan de praat te krijgen
<zootjesudo> dit echter zonder succes...
<zootjesudo> mocht er iemand zijn die mij kan helpen ... met de juiste instellingen of hulp op afstand ofzo dan hoor ik het wel
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2016-11-05
<eIARGeZqdeXWlD> Clinton is literally taking money from the same people who are funding ISIS: http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 ("[...] the governments of Qatar and Saudi Arabia, which are providing clandestine financial and logistic support to ISIL and other radical Sunni groups in the region.")
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2016-11-06
<bWfMbojV> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsJLNGVJ7E & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893, http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 (ctrl+f qatar) - please don't let these be buried
